# Cuxhaven wo ist Angeln von Ufer aus möglich?



## Heri78 (30. Mai 2018)

Hallo und Petri Heil zusammen,
Ich bin ganz neu hier und habe mich angemeldet um für das kommende Wochenende in Cuxhaven ein paar Tipps zu holen. Ich bin eigentlich ein Süßwasser Angler in Seen und Flüssen.
Nehme meine Boile Ruten leichte Feeder und ne Spinner Rute mit.
Wollte mit Wattwurm angeln. Alle Fische willkommen. Hat jemand einen Tipp oder ist jemand draußen und ich kann was lernen?
Fragen wären:
Wann und wo fischen
Grundmontage ok 

Welche Erlaubnis brauche ich
Schonmaße Fische willkommen


Danke schon Mal für die Antworten


----------



## Michael.S (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Cuxhaven wo ist Angeln von Ufer aus möglich?*

Es gab ja eingen Ärger mit dem Hafen ,  https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=337894&highlight=cuxhaven 
Ob das am kommenden Wochenende schon wieder alles in Ordnung ist weis keiner , für die Stellen außerhalb des Hafens braucht man schon einiges an Wurfgewicht , ich würde sagen nicht unter 120 gramm , Wattwürmer kann man in Cuxhaven nirgends mehr kaufen , mus man schon selber graben , Angelschein braucht man keinen da Küstengewässer


----------



## Heri78 (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Cuxhaven wo ist Angeln von Ufer aus möglich?*

Servus,
Ja das mit dem Angelverbot habe ich mitbekommen. Ist eine Schande, verbieten ist immer das einfachste aber selten zielführend.
Ist oben Kugelbake gut? Ich habe wahrscheinlich nicht jeden Tag Zeit eine Leine zu schmeißen da wir auch noch Sightseeing machen. Deshalb wäre Fehler zu vermeiden.
Wohnen in Nordholz, gibt's da nen Spot?


----------



## Michael.S (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Cuxhaven wo ist Angeln von Ufer aus möglich?*

Kugelbake ist so eine Sache , angeblich soll man da schon Wolfsbarsche gefangen haben , wäre also was für deine Spinnrute , aber da must du am besten bei Sonnenaufgang hin sonnst ist dort zuviel Urlauberbetrieb um diese Jahreszeit

Der beliebteste Platz den ich kenne außerhalb des Hafens sind die Buhnen in Altenbruch 

https://deutschland.fish-maps.de/strand-mole/buhnen-altenbruch-5278.html


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Cuxhaven wo ist Angeln von Ufer aus möglich?*

Mit den Wolfsbarschen in CUX kann ich bestätigen. Aber ob man da jetzt noch welche raus holt weiss ich nicht. Das war zu einer Zeit, wo es da noch viel Fisch gab.


----------



## Heri78 (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Cuxhaven wo ist Angeln von Ufer aus möglich?*

Vielen Dank erstmal für die Info.
Werde hier posten wenn ich Erfolg hab und was es zu berichten gibt.
Den Trick um Wattwürmer auszubuddeln müsstet ihr mir noch verraten.
Alle anderen Informationen sind Top, echt nett. Bin froh mich hier angemeldet zu haben.


----------



## Michael.S (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Cuxhaven wo ist Angeln von Ufer aus möglich?*

Fürs Wattwurmgraben brauchst du erstmal eine sehr Stabile Grabeforke  , mit einem Spaten wird man da nichts , ich kenne jetzt auch nur die Stelle direkt am Duhner Strand , eventuell must du da Kurtaxe zahlen , vielleicht kennt noch jemand andere Stellen , hier ist auch noch mal eine gute Seite , im Watt sieht man diese kleinen Sandhäufchen , da mus man dann graben  https://www.unterwegsunddaheim.de/2016/10/wattwanderung-cuxhaven-suche-nach-bernstein-nordsee/

Noch besser erklärt : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdLae186UzY


----------



## Heri78 (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Cuxhaven wo ist Angeln von Ufer aus möglich?*

Moin,


Also Wattwürmer hab ich gestern gesammelt. Mit einer Gabel ausn Toom für 11€. Alle waren mit Begeisterung dabei hat sich also schon gelohnt.
Evtl schaffe Ich es nun nach Altenbruch.


----------



## hans albers (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Cuxhaven wo ist Angeln von Ufer aus möglich?*

na, dann ma petri....


----------



## Michael.S (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Cuxhaven wo ist Angeln von Ufer aus möglich?*

Gezeiten must du noch beachten , ich gehe immer so 4 Std vor Hochwasser los , bei Ablaufenden Wasser beißt nichts mehr


----------



## Heri78 (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Cuxhaven wo ist Angeln von Ufer aus möglich?*

Hallo,
So bin zurück. Heute Abend gibt's Fisch aber im Restaurant. Außer Krabben ging nichts. War allerdings im Westen bei Berensch. Zeitlich war es 2h vor Hochwasser bis 1h nach. 

War trotzdem schön. Danke für die Tipps.


----------

